# Market Download Fails And The /cache Folder



## 1900mcm (Oct 24, 2011)

After switching back and forth between rev's cm7 and 608 on my d2g ive noticed my market cant download in 608.

logcat shows the downloader throwing an exception writing to /cache.

i chown the folder to 777 and can happily perform market downloads and updates.

init.rc sets the rights back to 770 on a reboot.

what app or file need ownership changes (to system/cache) so the downloader can write to /cache?

is it safe to hack init.rc and make it leave or set the ownership of /cache at 777?

Thanks for any help or input!!!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You can't change the init.rc of .608 or any stock blur build that isn't 2nd init. It basically repairs the file on every reboot.


----------



## 1900mcm (Oct 24, 2011)

NOW FIXED.

From XDA I found a post recommending

go to settings > applications > manage applications - find download manager and select clear data

--- didnt help

This didn't work, but choosing to 'Uninstall updates' corrected it. - Must have polluted things restoring with titanium?


----------

